# Living in Mexico.



## dmuniz16 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello,

I wanted some insight on how it is living in Mexico being born and raised in USA, my husband was born in Torreon Coahuila Mexico and was brought to US when he was around 1 and was raised there. He is currently in the proces of being deported will still don't know for a fact if he will but if he does I am planning on moving my son of 3 years and myself, I am Hispanic American (from Guatemala) and bilingual in Spanish and English my husband is also bilingual in those. I am wanting to live near the U.S. And Mexico borer, I've read a little about being able to work on the U.S. Side while living in Mexico. That is what I am planning if we do in fact move. I wanted to know how hard it is to live in either piedras negras Coahuila or in Mexicali Baja California. Is it expensive? Is it hard to buy a home or even rent? Is it ok to drive, is there a lot of crime in either of those cities? any information would be appreciated. 

Thank you in advance,
DM


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry, I can't specifically help with your questions about the border cities. However in terms of the larger question of adapting to life in Mexico, you and your husband both have the huge advantage of speaking Spanish and being familiar with Latino culture. However, that doesn't mean you will automatically fit in and feel at home in Mexico right off the bat. Even Mexicans who grew up in Mexico can face culture shock after living abroad for several years. And people in Mexico will be able to tell you grew up elsewhere. But if you go with an open mind and positive attitude, it can certainly end up being a positive experience. If you constantly compare with everything NOB (north of border) you could end up miserable. Keep reminding yourselves that "different" doesn't have to mean better or worse, just different.

Also there are many blogs on-line of women in similar circumstances of moving to Mexico from the U.S. to be with their deported husbands. Some of those blogs are sure to give you insight. One woman chose to live on the border to do exactly what you suggest - live in Mexico, work in the US. Google "real housewife of Ciudad Juarez" to find that blog.


----------



## dmuniz16 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you, I will definitely take a look at that blog. I appreciate your information, love that saying "different doesn't have to mean better or worse, just different."


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Have you checked the summer temps in Mexicali as they are horrible. The state of Baja is considered one of the more expensive states in Mexico. Every Mexican I've met here in Baja says that as well. I don't know about the state of Coahila but the entire state of Baja is in a serious draught situation.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

If you are an American Citizen, why does your husband not have at least a " resident alien" card by now? Then, he would not be deported, unless he has done some terrible crime. With you married and having a child with him, it should have been fairly easy to obtain one.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> If you are an American Citizen, why does your husband not have at least a " resident alien" card by now? Then, he would not be deported, unless he has done some terrible crime. With you married and having a child with him, it should have been fairly easy to obtain one.


Maybe "resident alien" cards (is that a green card?) aren't that easy to get if the alien in question had been living in the States illegally for many years, as is the case with the OP's husband.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe "resident alien" cards (is that a green card?) aren't that easy to get if the alien in question had been living in the States illegally for many years, as is the case with the OP's husband.


It is actually easy under the family unity law in the US. Using someone elses name and social security number when illegal will cause the applicant to have an immigration judge hear the appeal and decide what the law requires but as many now have heard since 2008 many deportees have lost immigration hearing far more often than previously, I suspect.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You do not have to commit a horrible crime not to get the green card when married to a citizen, just get caught once crossing illegally or overstay your visa and you get a 10 year penalty, life for aliens even when married to a citizen is not that easy.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I believe the "terrible crime" referred to deportation, not the "resident alien" card. 
Actually , based on my sister-in-laws experience in Colorado, and depending on any crimes committed (such as fraud, claiming to be an American Citizen, etc.), since he is the "bread winner" and has a child that needs his support to live, it should be relatively easy to get a "resident alien" card. Basically anyone that can read well and follow directions can complete the required paper work. I did it for her, since she(nor the husband who is an American Citizen) could read and understand the forms. Just need about $1400 USD for the forms submissions.


----------



## dmuniz16 (Aug 24, 2015)

My husband was brought by his parents when he was very young, his mother for some reason never tried to do anything with his legal status, his grandparents became us citizens and applied for their daughter's residency but my husband said his mother never tried to, his mother was murdered in 2013 by his own dad (stepfather), since his dad had his own company he worked for him but when that tragedy occurred his dad also committed suicide. I was 4 months pregnant when this happened and my husband being illegal didn't have anywhere to work unless he would've used fake documentation, at that time my husband's cousin who is/was a drug trafficker talked him into drug trafficking (clearly it's my husband's fault for even doing it) DEA busted our house therefore even though were legally married I doubt I would be able to help him with applying for a his residency, now I'm not positive we haven't hired a lawyer or anything because he is currently in prison and not in the deportation process just yet. what I'm sure makes it worse is he is in a federal prison. This was his first crime or run into any type of law enforcement. My husband has thought about getting a lawyer and when he gets transferred to INS but he isn't wanting to spend another 6months-1year waiting for the case to be resolved.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

dmuniz16 said:


> My husband has thought about getting a lawyer and when he gets transferred to INS but he isn't wanting to spend another 6months-1year waiting for the case to be resolved.


I think you are correct. Good luck with your life.


----------



## dmuniz16 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dmuniz16 said:


> My husband was brought by his parents when he was very young, his mother for some reason never tried to do anything with his legal status, his grandparents became us citizens and applied for their daughter's residency but my husband said his mother never tried to, his mother was murdered in 2013 by his own dad (stepfather), since his dad had his own company he worked for him but when that tragedy occurred his dad also committed suicide. I was 4 months pregnant when this happened and my husband being illegal didn't have anywhere to work unless he would've used fake documentation, at that time my husband's cousin who is/was a drug trafficker talked him into drug trafficking (clearly it's my husband's fault for even doing it) DEA busted our house therefore even though were legally married I doubt I would be able to help him with applying for a his residency, now I'm not positive we haven't hired a lawyer or anything because he is currently in prison and not in the deportation process just yet. what I'm sure makes it worse is he is in a federal prison. This was his first crime or run into any type of law enforcement. My husband has thought about getting a lawyer and when he gets transferred to INS but he isn't wanting to spend another 6months-1year waiting for the case to be resolved.


Though you didn't have to tell the forum members the details of your husband's problems, we thank you for being so frank with us. These kinds of sad situations are all too common with Mexican children brought into the US illegally at a young age by their families. What a shame that his mother never tried to legalize his migratory status, but that's definitely water under the bridge. At this point, all we can do is wish you well, no matter what the outcome of your husband's case is.


----------



## dmuniz16 (Aug 24, 2015)

I know thank you I like being open, we're both still so young so I want people to know how hard it is for undocumented people. I appreciate you're comments. With God everything is possible. I know we will be ok living in the US or MX. Like I tell people or family I don't want my son to grow up not knowing or living in the same home as his dad.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> It is actually easy under the family unity law in the US. Using someone elses name and social security number when illegal will cause the applicant to have an immigration judge hear the appeal and decide what the law requires but as many now have heard since 2008 many deportees have lost immigration hearing far more often than previously, I suspect.


Actually, it was not that easy back in 1998 when the USA decided that applicants wanting to join their spouse in the USA would need to go to the consulate in Ciudad Juárez to begin the process. At the time my wife was working in Mexico City as a supervisor at Hospital ABC and could not leave for unknown periods of time. Instead, she would join me for a month at a time using her B-2 visa. Except for phone expense it worked out quite well as my job required constant overnight travel Now, I am very happy to have my Residente Permanente visa and am very content to remain here.

The USA has caused some of its own immigration problems by making it very difficult to obtain a visa whether for work, family unity or even vacation travel. The process is overly difficult, time consuming and way too arbitrary.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

michmex;8041282The USA has caused some of its own immigration problems by making it very difficult to obtain a visa whether for work said:


> Certainly few have exactly the same experiences in life, but, in our experiences with Visas and Resident Alien Cards from NOB, things could not have been much easier to obtain. Within 8 weeks after we were married in Leon, my wife had a Visa to go to the US that was good for 10 years. We obtained that in Guadalajara, as we lived in Chapala at that time. Very easy appointment, interview, paperwork, etc. After 4 years of marriage, we decided to apply for a PR Card, and again, the process was very straight forward, with forms and directions(in both English and Spanish) available on the Internet. It did take time to answer all the questions, make copies, get the papers together, make out the check, put in the mail, but nothing that anyone that can read and follow directions would have trouble with. Certainly, no need for the services of a lawyer. Two questions "stumped" us, but a telephone number was provided for questions and help, and when we called, a very helpful lady was able to clear up our misunderstandings. We submitted the application and fees, and in less than 3 months, we had a smooth interview (we had prepared well for it) and a PR Card for my wife, as all was completed correctly on the first try. We found it not to be difficult, not overly time consuming, and nothing was "arbitrary" about the process if you answered the questions truthfully. From talking with relatives and others who have made similar submissions, and were denied, we found that they did not read the directions carefully, did not prepare for interviews as suggested, and often did not tell the complete truth. It was their choice, but they always blamed the results on the US process. Not true.
> Just an additional note: when we return NOB in October, my wife and I will complete the application for US Citizenship, and hopefully she will take her test either in December, or February. She will be an excellent addition to the USA.


----------



## klutzy (Nov 25, 2013)

Have you considered going someplace in the interior (safer) where there are a lot of North Americans living part and full time? There is always great demand for bilingual people in these areas, and once you got the lay of the land I think you could do quite well.


----------



## dmuniz16 (Aug 24, 2015)

klutzy said:


> Have you considered going someplace in the interior (safer) where there are a lot of North Americans living part and full time? There is always great demand for bilingual people in these areas, and once you got the lay of the land I think you could do quite well.




No i have no, im not from mexico so i dont know much from there, Mexicali seemed pretty good to me. What places do you recommend?


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't understand why anyone would want to live in Mexicali unless they like extreme temps in summer & winter. Have you been there before esp. in the summer with the 140 degree temps???


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

mes1952 said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to live in Mexicali unless they like extreme temps in summer & winter. Have you been there before esp. in the summer with the 140 degree temps???



140 degrees, PLEASE.......Since the world record high temperature was set in Death Valley in 2013 at 134 degrees F, I doubt Mexicali's summers are 140 degrees...Over the last 20 years the average high is 107, along way for 140.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

mes1952 said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want to live in Mexicali unless they like extreme temps in summer & winter. Have you been there before esp. in the summer with the 140 degree temps???


140 degree temps? That's exaggerating.
We're just tapering off at 106 right now. Though a week or two ago we were hitting 114-116.

Mexicali is a great city, so much food, you can get 'real fat, it's awesome. Things are relatively inexpensive, if you can swing a job stateside.

Issues being that your light bill is humongous. (My house generates somewhere around 4,000 pesos a month.) You can't leave the house during the day for about 2 months. Thank god for global warming, the rest of the year it's pretty reasonable. The winters get downright COLD. 

Jobs in the Imperial Valley (US side) are difficult to get sometimes, county unemployment is currently at 25%.

Jobs in Mexicali are specially low paying, we have a lot of unemployment, and competition from individuals trying to come to the US from the South, being turned away, and just 'staying' here. There are a buttload of schools, so a lot of young urbanites are highly educated. That causes professional wages to come down a lot. On average, 2000-2500 pesos a week is seen as a VERY good salary here. 

Food and the Clubbing Scene is where it's at in the City though. Not a lot of nature to enjoy, unless you're into farmland, which you go 40km south of the city, to the "Valle of Mexicali" to see. We do have a nice Zoo.

The past time here, is going to bars, drinking, and following it up with food.

Alcohol isn't sold after 12 am, so there's this weird prohibition thing going on.
You can find bootleggers, but price of beer goes up due to delivery/clandestine nature of the business.

I like the city, but I've gained a moderate amount of weight since moving back.


----------



## soylent_green (Aug 25, 2014)

ya, Mexicali is hot. so is Phoenix and its the 5 or 6 largest city in the US.

I like Mexicali. Flatter and pretty easy to get around. Kind of a nice city if you ask me.

You can work back and forth - my guess beyond retail stuff, El Centro and Calexico doesn't offer too much in way of employment.

But remember - the DEA bust of your husband will red light you like the Mexicali sun. Don't even bother to apply for Sentri. You will have to cross with a Ready Card and that can take hour plus every day northbound.

Bummer about your husband. Bad mistake and everyone is paying. Hope it all works out for the better


----------



## dmuniz16 (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome knowing you guys live in Mexicali, what is exactly is the fastest way to get to the US side and back?


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

dmuniz16 said:


> Awesome knowing you guys live in Mexicali, what is exactly is the fastest way to get to the US side and back?


Two lines, Centro Mexicali (La Vieja) and Linea Nueva (the new one, about 5 km outside the city.)

None is particularly faster, in my opinion, they have differing peak hours.

What I do when I'm working, is cross from Linea nueva around 4-5 am, drive about a street from where I work, and nap until work time. Keep an extra change of clothes.

Invest in a motorcycle.

Lately I've been leaving my car in the US side, cross on my motorcycle, and voila.

There's a motorcycle only lane, which goes by really fast. Faster than Sentri IMHO. Drive up to my car, change vehicles. let's me leave about an hour later than usual.

Working opportunities…

Retail is always available, fast food, etc… don't expect more than 5-20 hours a week, expect to work lots of 2-3 hour shifts.

You can work at the county, but it takes a buttload of time.

If you have an undergraduate degree, and patience, you can find work pretty easily in the school system as an educator of some sort. More work opportunity the further you're willing to travel.

(There's crazy amounts of work in Brawley, if you're willing to do the 30 mile trip there.)

I find I'm more tired when I get home from my commute, than I am from actual work.


----------

